# Gehenkter vs. Gehängter



## Alexmagno

¿cuál es la diferencia? ¿es sutil? ¿o significan igual?


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Buenos días!

Hoy en día las dos se usan como sinónimos (según el Duden), pero yo aún aprendí:

"Gehenkter" - un ahorcado (ajusticiado)

"Gehängter" - un colgado

Pero ojo: ninguna de las dos se usa para alguien que se haya suicidado).

Un saludo,

Susana


----------



## Alexmagno

¡Gracias Susana! 

Entonces ambas palabras sencillamente significan alguien que aparece con una soga en el cuello, así sin más, sin que implique otro sentido.


----------



## anipo

Alexmagno said:


> ¡Gracias Susana!
> 
> Entonces ambas palabras sencillamente significan alguien que aparece con una soga en el cuello, así sin más, sin que implique otro sentido.



Aparece colgado, con una soga en el cuello. Podría haber alguien a quien le gustara pasear con una soga al cuello  vivo y coleando.

Saludos.


----------



## Alexmagno

Hola Anipo,

¿"gehängt" también se usa para perros paseados de esa forma?


----------



## anipo

Hola Alex,

Gehängt es colgado en general (participio). Gehenkter y Gehängter se usan como lo explicó Susana.
"Mit dem Hund an der Leine spazieren" es "pasear con el perro con correa".

Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

Alexmagno said:


> Hola Anipo,
> 
> ¿"gehängt" también se usa para perros paseados de esa forma?



Se usa 'anhängen' en algunas zonas de Alemania.
Ejemplos:

1 - Du musst den Hund jetzt anhängen, hier darf man Hunde nicht frei laufen lassen.

2 - Hat der Mann da hinten seinen Hund angehängt? Ich kann es nicht genau erkennen.

3 - Wenn mein Waldi angehängt ist, gebärdet er sich wie närrisch, aber von der Leine ist er ganz zahm.

En el alemán de otras zonas se usa 'anleinen' en estos contextos.

1 - Du musst den Hund jetzt anleinen / an die Leine nehmen, hier darf man Hunde nicht frei laufen lassen.

2 - Hat der Mann da hinten seinen Hund angeleint / an der Leine / an die Leine genommen?

3 - Wenn mein Wuffi angeleint / an der Leine ist, spielt er verrückt.


----------

